
Go Couch to 5k - shawndumas
http://radianttap.com/couchto5k/
======
lazyBilly
Hey buddy, the active.com guys have been suing anybody using couch to 5k into
the ground for a minute now. You should change your name or expect a not so
nice letter.

------
scottmagdalein
Nice app. Pretty and looks useful. As a late-blooming runner, I would have
loved to have this in my former futile attempts at getting started.

Could use some help with the site copy, though. It's in English, but it's
obviously either written by a non-native English speaker or someone who didn't
proofread the copy at all.

------
R_Edward
I'm confused by this point: "Real-time visual feedback of your current pace
and distance. This feature is based on GPS location services, _thus available
on iPhones only._ "

I'm pretty sure my HTC One X has GPS location services, else the free Nike+
Running app wouldn't be able to map my route so accurately. Or was that point
intended to convey that the feature was not available on other iOS platforms,
such as iPod Touch, or iPad. (Why anyone would carry a tablet while they're
running is beyond me, but I've learned that the moment you dismiss an option
as too silly to happen, it happens.)

~~~
evan_
iPhones as opposed to iPods Touch. iPod Touch does not have GPS, so the app
won't work on it.

It won't work on your Android because it's an iOS app, not an Android app.

------
jff
Damn, when I saw the title I was hoping somebody had implemented the Couchbase
API in Go and scaled it to 5000 nodes :)

------
basseq
Was looking for something like this last year when I was doing a C-2-5K
program. Been on a couch a lot recently, so maybe I'll do it again. Question:
why is the free version a separate app, rather than the entire program being
an in-app upgrade?

------
prezjordan
Love it! I was just thinking last night (while trying Zombies, Run! - which
I'm not a fan of, to be honest) why no one has made a Couch to 5k app yet.
This is gorgeous.

EDIT: My apologies. Looks like this isn't such a unique idea after all.

~~~
spidaman
> why no one has made a Couch to 5k app yet

I've been using this, a little buggy but definitely helped me acquire my
running habit: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ease-into-5k/id301233668?mt=8>

------
stephengillie
Very, very cool looking. It makes me want to start running, just to use the
app. Too bad it's not on Android ;)

Also: This is how to make a demo page. I didn't even have to enable
javascript.

~~~
rjsamson
I was confused by this too - but it looks like the free app does have a full
unlock via in app purchase for $2.99

------
notjustanymike
Nice looking app, any support beyond 5k?

------
rprasad
When did spam like this become acceptable on HN?

It's great that its motivating people to be healthy, but there are literally
_dozens_ of superior, multi-platform options already out there, like
Endomondo, MiCoach, RunKeeper, and Nike Fuel. Most of these apps already do
everything this app claims to do, and they provide integration with third
party software and hardware. Zombies, Run! is also a good option for people
looking for a irreverent take on fitness running.

So what makes this app different from all those other apps so as to justify a
place on the front page?

------
cmaxwell
I can't imagine running with my phone. Fuck that noise.

